# Lots of kitties in Queens NY



## AdrianaLuna (Jul 16, 2008)

If anyone knows of anyone who wants kittens, please e-mail me at [email protected]

The first kitten is the last of the litter my kitten came from. She's a tiny girl, the runt of the litter, unfortunately, but she's healthy, she will be six weeks this friday. The second is a two month old boy, I don't know what he looks like, but from the person who rescued him, he's litter box trained and very healthy. The next 3 kittens are from a new litter, black with bright yellow eyes. I ask for no adoption or rehoming fee. I just want them to be safe and have a good home and happy life. If you want pics, I can see what I can do about getting some for anyone who is interested again thanks!


----------

